# Linda Hogan bikini



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

what a cougar! would still destroy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NO!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So she must be pretty proud of her body, I guess.

Nice ass I will say though.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd hit it/10


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd nail her. Nice body, bouncing MILF tits, great ass.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Old hag but nice ass and tits. Gun to my head, probably still would.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Her face is a little scary... but say whatever you want. If you're married, and get to crawl in bed with that body at 55... that's not much to complain about. Hell, at 22 years old I'd still take her to bed haha


----------



## BeastOfTheEast07 (Jul 11, 2007)

As a person who think that age is a natural process and does not substantially impede true beauty, I find her utterly repulsive. I am usually not a pusillanimous about this sort of thing, but something about what I am seeing just feels so damn vulgar.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Not terrible for her age.. 

But does she realize how old she is? That's a lot of money spent on that body.

Also the horrifying thing about this, the rumors have it they got these photos from Nick Hogan's phone:lenny3


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

AAAAHHH

MY FUCKING EYES


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd bang her (Y)


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I heard that if you stick your dick inside her, it turns into stone and falls off. 

Might be an urban legend though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HankHill_85 said:


> I'd nail her. Nice body, bouncing MILF tits, great ass.


This. Folks in here saying there's no way they'd bang her are totally bullshitting themselves as evident by their silly-ass reasons.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

i heard her son took these pics :deandre


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Her face is fucking scary... but damn, for her age, she has a great body.... BROTHER.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> This. Folks in here saying there's no way they'd bang her are totally bullshitting themselves as evident by their silly-ass reasons.


Yeah, because people totally don't have different opinions and taste in women. I think she looks fucking disgusting and wouldn't even bang her if I got paid. If you want to bang her then that's up to you, but don't go around saying that when someone dislikes something you like they're just "bullshitting themselves".


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Frozager said:


> Yeah, because people totally don't have different opinions and taste in women. I think she looks fucking disgusting and *wouldn't even bang her if I got paid.* If you want to bang her then that's up to you, but don't go around saying that when someone dislikes something you like they're just "bullshitting themselves".












And here's the funny thing: I know that everyone has their own opinion. But just because I acknowledge them doesn't mean I won't hesitate to call out their opinions as bullshit if said opinions come across annoyingly pretentious (ex. the part of your comment I bolded is a prime example). If you don't like that, then by all means use the Ignore feature when it comes to my posts.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> And here's the funny thing: I know that everyone has their own opinion. *But just because I acknowledge them doesn't mean I won't hesitate to call out their opinions as bullshit if said opinions come across annoyingly pretentious* (ex. the part of your comment I bolded is a prime example). If you don't like that, then by all means use the Ignore feature when it comes to my posts.


(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y) I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

There are way hotter cougars out there, but she has got a pretty good body for her age. Shame about the leathery face.



....oh what the hell I'd still bang it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

fuck my curiosity.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

55 year old women should be banned from getting fake breastsfpalm


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> And here's the funny thing: I know that everyone has their own opinion. But just because I acknowledge them doesn't mean I won't hesitate to call out their opinions as bullshit if said opinions come across annoyingly pretentious (ex. the part of your comment I bolded is a prime example). If you don't like that, then by all means use the Ignore feature when it comes to my posts.


The quote you bolded wasn't pretentious at all. It's how I actually feel. 

Why would I ignore someone who calls out people for not wanting to bang Linda fucking Hogan? This is a wrestling forum, it shouldn't matter at all.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Frozager said:


> The quote you bolded wasn't pretentious at all. It's how I actually feel.
> 
> Why would I ignore someone who calls out people for not wanting to bang Linda fucking Hogan? This is a wrestling forum, it shouldn't matter at all.


I know it's how you actually feel. And honestly, I have no beef with you finding her gross because of her age and whatnot. But when you said that you wouldn't bang her even if you were paid to, _that_ was what I found to be pretentious.

And the I suggested the Ignore feature because if you found my post irritating, you have the power to ignore it and and anything I post.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I know it's how you actually feel. And honestly, I have no beef with you finding her gross because of her age and whatnot. But when you said that you wouldn't bang her even if you were paid to, _that_ was what I found to be pretentious.
> 
> And the I suggested the Ignore feature because if you found my post irritating, you have the power to ignore it and and anything I post.


We are arguing over Linda Hogan. Why are we arguing over Linda Hogan.



Spoiler: .



When I said I wouldn't bang her even if someone paid me, that's the God honest truth. Money wouldn't make my angry cyclops rise.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Would utterly destroy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Frozager said:


> *We are arguing over Linda Hogan. Why are we arguing over Linda Hogan.
> *
> 
> 
> ...












I guess we'll just have to learn to live the fact that we agree to disagree when it comes to the fuckability of Linda Hogan. :I


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Kenny Funkin Powers. said:


> i heard her son took these pics :deandre


Incest is aplenty in the Hogan household it seems:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Didn't her son take those pictures :ti


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I just threw up some in my mouth.


----------



## Impolite (Jun 29, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> This. Folks in here saying there's no way they'd bang her are totally bullshitting themselves as evident by their silly-ass reasons.


I probably would but I have no shame. If some dude doesn't want to get down with a post-menopausal woman, I can get that.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Her face is gonna give my nightmares brother.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Are those really from Nick's phone?? Christ and I thought Hulkster's relationship with Brooke was creepy.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

If those are from Nick's phone...what the fuck is with that family and odd pics of each others bodies?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The Hogan family is all kinds of fucked up brother.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, no thanks...


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Body of Bay Watch 

Face of Crime Watch


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Aren't these the photos of his mother Nick kept on his iCloud?


----------



## Monster Hunter (Jul 1, 2014)

She's got that perfect MILF thickness - god dayum son


----------



## VinceRussoDaGawd (Jan 15, 2014)

Nothing that a paper bag cant solve...
... so yeah, id definitely smash her.


----------



## ICE SPICE FAN (Jan 6, 2010)

Would totally bang her, she is a freak. Love the fact that she wears a thong at her age.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just imagine those tits bouncing when shes getting fucked doggy style :banderas :banderas :banderas :wall :wall :wall


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Sort of like this


----------



## Tha_Mac (Nov 10, 2012)

Sexy Stodden said:


> Would totally bang her, she is a freak. Love the fact that she wears a thong at her age.



Her breasts are amazing....she could get it.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Gandhi said:


> Yeah, no thanks...


This x1000.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

She has an incredible body for her age. Nice tits, nice ass. Love how she's wearing a thong. Always found Linda to be quite the MILF. 

Takes a complete virgin (or ***) to say no.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> She has an incredible body for her age. Nice tits, nice ass. Love how she's wearing a thong. Always found Linda to be quite the MILF.
> 
> Takes a complete virgin (or ***) to say no.


Because only a stud say yes to washed up hags right?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

DemBoy said:


> Because only a stud say yes to washed up hags right?


No. But only a *** would definitely say no. Oh and 30 year old virgins who spend all day browsing the teen sections.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> No. But only a *** would definitely say no. Oh and 30 year old virgins who spend all day browsing the teen sections.


Cool, you always learn great new stuff everyday from such knowledgeable people.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

DemBoy said:


> Cool, you always learn great new stuff everyday from such knowledgeable people.


(Y)

Seriously though, it's not that I'm condemning anyone who wouldn't bang Linda. It's just I'm willing to bet at least half of those saying no wouldn't bang ANY woman in her fifties. There's just something wrong about a fully grown man who's only attracted to women between the ages of 18 and 25.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

WWE said:


> Just imagine those tits bouncing when shes getting fucked doggy style :banderas :banderas :banderas :wall :wall :wall


And her riding and bouncing on top. :sodone


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> (Y)
> 
> Seriously though, it's not that I'm condemning anyone who wouldn't bang Linda. It's just I'm willing to bet at least half of those saying no wouldn't bang ANY woman in her fifties. There's just something wrong about a fully grown man who's only attracted to women between the ages of 18 and 25.


Yeah... I bet half of the people saying that they wouldn't bang her are actually in their early to mid 20's or are even teens. I'm 22 and i can recognize a bangable MILF when i see one and she isn't one of them, at least not on my opinion. She has fake tits, a really questionable looking ass and an old hag face, you like that? Fine, but don't call everybody that doesn't think she's hot a ***, not all the people have the same tastes as you do.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dat ass must be implants.


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Fuck Linda Hogan. Get me some pics of Linda McMahon in a bikini, then we'll talk.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep. I'm 21 and I would nail.


----------



## Kloppo (Sep 26, 2014)

Linda is looking good. Would rather take her than some skinny 20 year old like Paige or AJ. This society is fucked up man and no wonder why there are so many pedos.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Mother daughter combo FTW.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

She's been taking her vitamins, brother.


----------



## KrisRiot (Oct 12, 2014)

Read that as Linda McMahon bikini.

Lord knows why I clicked on it.


----------

